# Dune: David Lynch hat kein Interesse an der Neuverfilmung



## Darkmoon76 (22. April 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Dune: David Lynch hat kein Interesse an der Neuverfilmung* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Dune: David Lynch hat kein Interesse an der Neuverfilmung*


----------



## Nasenbaer42 (22. April 2020)

Ich halte Düne für ein völlig unterschätztes Universum. Daraus könnte man sicher einiges machen, muss es ja nicht so ausschlachten wie Disney aktuell mit Star Wars.

Aber das Dune Adventure und Dune 2 + Remakes/Nachfolger waren cool und ich hätte gern mehr. Ein Dune 2 Remake in aktueller Technik oder ein Spiel im Stil von Star Wars Fallen Order wäre was.


----------



## Wamboland (22. April 2020)

Gerade wenn man selber unzufrieden ist, würde ich mir doch ansehen wollen was jemand anderes aus dem Material macht. Aber ja - ist vermutlich schon hart wenn einem der Final Cut vorenthalten wird und dabei dein 3 1/2 Stunden Film auf knapp über 2 gekürzt wird. 

Da finde ich es auch schade das es da keinen kompletten Lynch Cut gibt heute .... dann könnte er damit Abschließen und man würde sehen ob der Film dadurch gewinnen würde. Mir hat sein Dune auch so gefallen.


----------



## Enisra (22. April 2020)

Nasenbaer42 schrieb:


> Ich halte Düne für ein völlig unterschätztes Universum. Daraus könnte man sicher einiges machen, muss es ja nicht so ausschlachten wie Disney aktuell mit Star Wars.
> 
> Aber das Dune Adventure und Dune 2 + Remakes/Nachfolger waren cool und ich hätte gern mehr. Ein Dune 2 Remake in aktueller Technik oder ein Spiel im Stil von Star Wars Fallen Order wäre was.



Ich finde es Lustig wenn Leute Behaupten Disney schlachte was aus, weil George das ja üüüberhaupt nicht gemacht hat ... *schaut sich kurz die Liste der Bücher an* oder Brian Herbert mit Dune :x
Abgesehen davon ist alles nach Die Ordensburg des Wüstenplaneten zumindestens Meh bis widersprüchlich, zum anderen kommt in den Spielen auch nur so vielleicht ein Drittel an in anbetracht dessen was schon alles im Film weg gelassen wurde und die RTS auf der Filmlizenz basieren



Wamboland schrieb:


> Gerade wenn man selber unzufrieden ist, würde ich mir doch ansehen wollen was jemand anderes aus dem Material macht. Aber ja - ist vermutlich schon hart wenn einem der Final Cut vorenthalten wird und dabei dein 3 1/2 Stunden Film auf knapp über 2 gekürzt wird.
> 
> Da finde ich es auch schade das es da keinen kompletten Lynch Cut gibt heute .... dann könnte er damit Abschließen und man würde sehen ob der Film dadurch gewinnen würde. Mir hat sein Dune auch so gefallen.



Kommt halt drauf an WIE scheiße die Erinnerungen an etwas ist und evtl. so Erinnerungen wieder hoch kommen bzw. man sich denkt: "ja sowas hätte ich auch gerne gemacht"
Also man kann da schon sehen wenn man aus Selbstschutz möglichst viel Abstand wahren will


----------



## Frullo (23. April 2020)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ich finde es Lustig wenn Leute Behaupten Disney schlachte was aus, weil George das ja üüüberhaupt nicht gemacht hat ... *schaut sich kurz die Liste der Bücher an*



Den Unterschied zwischen Ausschlachten (Disney) und Pflegen (Lucas) werden gewisse Leute in diesem Fall nicht erkennen, da diese weder intellektuell noch emotional dazu in der Lage sind...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wertvolle Filmzeit in diese Figur zu verschw… äh, investieren, lässt sich nur mit dem Gedanken der Ausschlachtung erklären...


----------



## Worrel (23. April 2020)

Da laut EN Wikipedia Lynch ja sogar angeboten wurde, doch zusätzlich noch einen "Lynch Cut" zu machen und Lynch das nicht gemacht hat, spricht Bände. Da geht es also nicht bloß um _"Das Studio hat mich gezwungen, meinen Film umzuschneiden" _à la _Brazil*_, sondern da lag wohl auch noch einiges anderes im Argen.
Ich meine wenn man schon die Chance ausschlägt, aus dem gefilmten Material doch noch mal eine richtige Version abliefern zu können und dann sagt: _"Och nöö ..." ..._

Zack Snyder hätte da mit Kußhand zugeschlagen. _#ReleaseTheSnyderCut_

_* bei dem Terry Gilliam allerdings geonnen hat, die "Vision" der TV Schnipsler kann man im "Love conquers all" Cut "bewundern"._


----------



## ExGamestarLeser (23. April 2020)

"Der Film ist unter Fans jedoch sehr umstritten."

Gewisse "Fans" maulen doch über alles. Die Meisten wissen, dass die Verfilmung im Grunde ein Meisterwerk ist. Besser kann man nämlich einen tausend Seiten Wälzer mit hochkomplexer Handlung nicht auf 90 Minuten Kinofilm verdichten. Von der Musik, Stimmung und den Effekten ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## McDrake (23. April 2020)

ExGamestarLeser schrieb:


> "Der Film ist unter Fans jedoch sehr umstritten."
> 
> Gewisse "Fans" maulen doch über alles. Die Meisten wissen, dass die Verfilmung im Grunde ein Meisterwerk ist. Besser kann man nämlich einen tausend Seiten Wälzer mit hochkomplexer Handlung nicht auf 90 Minuten Kinofilm verdichten. Von der Musik, Stimmung und den Effekten ganz zu schweigen.



Ich leibe den Film mit Design und allem drum und dran.
Aber der beleuchtet auch nur einen kleinen Teil der Geschichte und nicht einige Tausend Seiten von den Dune-Büchern und einige Dinge sind schon ein wenig zurecht geschrieben.

Ich hab die Bücher erst lange nach den Film gelesen und wunderste mich schon über einige Dinge, welche im Film dazugedichtet  oder umgeschrieben wurden.
Aus Sicht der HC-Bücher-Fans, kann ich die Kritik durchaus nachvollziehen.


----------



## Chroom (23. April 2020)

ExGamestarLeser schrieb:


> "Der Film ist unter Fans jedoch sehr umstritten."
> 
> Gewisse "Fans" maulen doch über alles. Die Meisten wissen, dass die Verfilmung im Grunde ein Meisterwerk ist. Besser kann man nämlich einen tausend Seiten Wälzer mit hochkomplexer Handlung nicht auf 90 Minuten Kinofilm verdichten. Von der Musik, Stimmung und den Effekten ganz zu schweigen.



JA alle kann man einfach nicht zufrieden stellen bei sowas. Habe es nicht gelesen (sollte ich wohl nachholen)und auch den Film nicht gesehen aber man kann ein Buch  in 90-120 min. auch verdampfen lassen. Siehe der Dunkle Turm. Da fragt man sich nach dem Abspann nur..Echt jetzt???


----------



## Enisra (23. April 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich leibe den Film mit Design und allem drum und dran.
> Aber der beleuchtet auch nur einen kleinen Teil der Geschichte und nicht einige Tausend Seiten von den Dune-Büchern und einige Dinge sind schon ein wenig zurecht geschrieben.
> 
> Ich hab die Bücher erst lange nach den Film gelesen und wunderste mich schon über einige Dinge, welche im Film dazugedichtet  oder umgeschrieben wurden.
> Aus Sicht der HC-Bücher-Fans, kann ich die Kritik durchaus nachvollziehen.



Nicht zu vergessen: Dinge doch sehr eigen interpretiert und gestaltet wie eigentlich die kompletten Harkonnen die so vollkommen anders sind als im Buch
Im Buch sind die alle zwar weiterhin nicht nett, aber nicht diese perversen, Dekadenten ... Industrial Cyberpunk typen, sondern irgendwo eher so "Normal" Dekadenten Typen die sich vorallem nicht wie komplette Vollidioten verhalten
So die Designelemente kann man noch durchgehen lassen wie dass die Gildennavigatoren nicht irgendwie aussehen wie die Nachfahren von Brundel-Fliege sondern "nur" Mutiert

Und ja, so sehr ich auch den Film mag, aber wenn man behauptet dass der Film in Verbindung mit dem Buch ein Meisterwerk ist, also der hat das Buch niemals gelesen, weil da halt doch einige Unnötige Änderungen vorkommen
Und im Gegensatz zum Dunklen Turm ist der Film halt auch nicht dreck aus der Hölle, da man zwar durchaus eine schlechte Buchumsetzung machen kann, aber der Film an sich was taugt
Ich meine Siehe z.B. Ready Player One, der in Soweit allerdings besser ist weil er keine Unnötigen Änderungen eingebaut hat, man muss ja immer noch sehen, das eine ist ein Buch und keine Kurzgeschichte oder Comic, das kann man nicht in einen Film packen, irgendwo muss man schneiden


----------



## ribald (23. April 2020)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ich meine Siehe z.B. Ready Player One, der in Soweit allerdings besser ist weil er keine Unnötigen Änderungen eingebaut hat.


 *Hust* Charaktere Rätsel da passt gar nichts mehr. Seit wann ist Wade Watts ne Hipster Schwuchtel ? Der ist normal Fett und hat Pickel. Rätsel komplett anders ?! Bei den anderen Charakteren ist es auch nicht besser. Ich lese zur Zeit das Buch von Dune.... Der Film ist meiner Meinung nach gut und macht vieles besser im Gegensatz zu Ready Player One.... immer irgendwo eine frage des Geschmacks...


----------



## Enisra (23. April 2020)

ja gut, wenn man "Schwuchtel" noch als Argument nimmt, weiß man welche Ewig gestrigen man auch einfach weiterhin ignorieren kann


----------



## ribald (23. April 2020)

Ich glaube du weißt was gemeint war, brauchst dich ja nicht angesprochen fühlen lol ;P


----------



## weazz1980 (23. April 2020)

ExGamestarLeser schrieb:


> "Der Film ist unter Fans jedoch sehr umstritten."
> 
> Gewisse "Fans" maulen doch über alles. Die Meisten wissen, dass die Verfilmung im Grunde ein Meisterwerk ist. Besser kann man nämlich einen tausend Seiten Wälzer mit hochkomplexer Handlung nicht auf 90 Minuten Kinofilm verdichten. Von der Musik, Stimmung und den Effekten ganz zu schweigen.



Der Film ist auch heute noch sehr sehenswert. Die Effekte und die Technik sind gut gealtert und die Geschichte ist interessant.

Zur eigentlichen Umsetzung kann ich nicht viel sagen, ich habe die Bücher nie gelesen...


----------



## DerPrinzGESPERRT (23. April 2020)

"Das Kinoerlebnis ist jetzt weg"

Genau so ist es.


----------



## OldMCJimBob (23. April 2020)

ribald schrieb:


> Ich glaube du weißt was gemeint war, brauchst dich ja nicht angesprochen fühlen lol ;P



Auch ohne sich angesprochen zu fühlen kann die Formulierung daneben sein, oder? Ich würde mich auch mit Leuten, die von "Negern" reden nicht weiter ein Gespräch führen wollen, ohne mich selbst angesprochen zu fühlen. Minimale Umgangsformen und so... Just saying


----------



## McDrake (23. April 2020)

ribald schrieb:


> *Hust* Charaktere Rätsel da passt gar nichts mehr. Seit wann ist Wade Watts ne Hipster Schwuchtel ? Der ist normal Fett und hat Pickel. Rätsel komplett anders ?! Bei den anderen Charakteren ist es auch nicht besser. Ich lese zur Zeit das Buch von Dune.... Der Film ist meiner Meinung nach gut und macht vieles besser im Gegensatz zu Ready Player One.... immer irgendwo eine frage des Geschmacks...



(Mal abgesehen von der Bezeichnung "Schwuchtel)
Ich fand den Film zwar ok. Aber das Buch, welches ja wirklich kein Riesenwälzer ist, beeindruckte mich weit mehr.
Mehr tiefe, bessere/mehr Rätsel glaubwürdigere Charaktere...

Es wurde sehr viel für die Massentauglichkeit geopfert bei dem Film
Hier wäre eine gut gemachte Serie eher angebracht gewesen. Vielleicht mit optimalen Einspielungen der Hintergründe der Rätsel.
Denn ich hab selber beim lesen im Internet nachgeschaut, um was es genau geht... ok, ein paar Sachen waren mir noch ein wenig bewusst. 
Ist aber schon sehr viel Nerdigkeit nötig 

Das Positiver: Meine Frau fand den Film ganz witzig und einige "neuartige" Gaming-Sachen erkannte sie sogar
(bin ich mächtig stolz drauf   )


----------



## fud1974 (23. April 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> (Mal abgesehen von der Bezeichnung "Schwuchtel)
> Ich fand den Film zwar ok. Aber das Buch, welches ja wirklich kein Riesenwälzer ist, beeindruckte mich weit mehr.
> Mehr tiefe, bessere/mehr Rätsel glaubwürdigere Charaktere...
> )



Ready Player One?? Really?

Ich hab das Buch vor der Verfilmung gelesen, und fand es ganz, ganz, ganz schlimm.

Und das sage ich wirklich selten.

Immer erstaunlich wie stark die Meinungen so differieren..


----------



## Enisra (23. April 2020)

okay, aber warum fandest das SO schlecht? Und wie siehts mit dem Film dann aus?

Ansonsten: bevor man sich noch mehr an dem Beispiel aufhängt: es geht nicht darum ob RPO als Serie besser gewesen wäre, sondern dass ein Film gut funktionieren kann wenn es stark vom Buch abweicht und das haben beide Filme gemeinsam


----------



## McDrake (23. April 2020)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Ready Player One?? Really?
> 
> Ich hab das Buch vor der Verfilmung gelesen, und fand es ganz, ganz, ganz schlimm.
> 
> ...



Ja, man kann ihn als ganz schlimm abwerten, wenn man das Buch als solches zur Vorlage nimmt und dann vergleicht.
Hier habe ich das Buch als "*Inspiration*" gesehen und so funktioniert es. Nur schon die Cpoyrights sich zu sichern für so einen Nischenfilm etc, waöre schon ein zu grosser Aufwand gewesen.
So seh ich das zumindest. Ich war zuerst auch extrem skeptisch, was den Film anging (habe das Buch zuvor gelesen). 

Was mich am meisten gestört hat, waren wirklich die charakterlichen Aspekte.
Sehr: Mäh!


----------



## fud1974 (23. April 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ja, man kann ihn als ganz schlimm abwerten, wenn man das Buch als solches zur Vorlage nimmt und dann vergleicht.
> Hier habe ich das Buch als "*Inspiration*" gesehen und so funktioniert es. Nur schon die Cpoyrights sich zu sichern für so einen Nischenfilm etc, waöre schon ein zu grosser Aufwand gewesen.
> So seh ich das zumindest. Ich war zuerst auch extrem skeptisch, was den Film anging (habe das Buch zuvor gelesen).
> 
> ...



Ich meine DAS BUCH was ich als unsäglich fand...

Ich hoffe der Film hat wenigstens ein paar Schauwerte.


----------



## McDrake (23. April 2020)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Ich meine DAS BUCH was ich als unsäglich fand...
> 
> Ich hoffe der Film hat wenigstens ein paar Schauwerte.



Gut geschrieben wars nicht, der Spannungsbogen war eher flach.
Es lebt vom Nerdfaktor in meinen Augen und hat mich sehr gut unterhalten.
und ich lese wirklich mehrere Bücher pro Jahr.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (23. April 2020)

OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> Auch ohne sich angesprochen zu fühlen kann die Formulierung daneben sein, oder? Ich würde mich auch mit Leuten, die von "Negern" reden nicht weiter ein Gespräch führen wollen, ohne mich selbst angesprochen zu fühlen. Minimale Umgangsformen und so... Just saying


Nur mal so nebenbei, das Wort "***" ist wie "Ausländer" nicht pauschal negativ behaftet und insofern ist nicht Jeder der das verwendet pauschal ein Arsch/Rassist etc., einige von uns sind mit "10 kleine Negerlein" und "Negerküsse" aufgewachsen ohne das Wort negativ behaftet zu verwenden.
Es ist nur ein bestimmter Schlag Menschen die das negativ verwenden über die wir uns nicht weiter unterhalten müssen.
Leute die nur Aufgrund des Wortes bzw. der damaligen Bedeutung andere verteufeln erzeugen dann solche "Stilblüten":
https://www.welt.de/vermischtes/article138949295/Das-Logo-der-Firma-***-sorgt-fuer-hitzigen-Streit.html




weazz1980 schrieb:


> Der Film ist auch heute noch sehr sehenswert. Die Effekte und die Technik sind gut gealtert und die Geschichte ist interessant.


Grundsätzlich ja, aber die Greenscreen Szenen mit den Sandwürmern haben schon echt gelitten.


----------



## OldMCJimBob (23. April 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Nur mal so nebenbei, das Wort "***" ist wie "Ausländer" nicht pauschal negativ behaftet



Der Duden sagt "Die Bezeichnung *** gilt im öffentlichen Sprachgebrauch als stark diskriminierend und wird deshalb vermieden". Wikipedia sagt "„***“[...]  gilt heute als abwertende, rassistisch diskriminierende Bezeichnung und wird als Schimpfwort gebraucht.". Das Wort wird in keiner Zeitung, keiner Rede von Menschen in der Öffentlichkeit, nicht in Sendungen im Fernsehen etc., anders gesagt: nirgends mehr verwendet.

Der Grund: Es gibt einen gesellschaftlichen Konsens, dass das Wort negativ konnotiert ist. Dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit hoch ist, dass jene Mitmenschen, die früher so betitelt wurden es heute richtig scheiße finden, wenn man sie immer noch so nennt. Wie es dazu gekommen ist wurde ebenfalls oft genug erforscht und erörtert; es gibt praktisch keinen Soziologen, Sprachwissenschaftler oder Rassismusforscher, der das nicht bestätigt. Natürlich gibt es aber nach-wie-vor auch Menschen, die wissen es noch besser, alles Käse! Denen ist es wirklich wichtig, dass Wort zu verwenden! Weil...das meinen sie nicht böse! Das haben sie früher schon so gemacht! Die lassen sich nicht vorschreiben, was sie sagen und was nicht! Oder so ähnlich, keine Ahnung eigentlich, warum sie so geil drauf sind.
Das Thema ist alt, und was Du als Tatsache hinstellst ist nur Deine Meinung, und sie wird eigentlich nur in ziemlich kleinen, speziellen Kreisen geteilt...

Bevor jetzt eine Diskussion dazu startet - kein Interesse. Nenn halt Leute, wie Du magst. Ändert aber nichts an meiner Sicht: Wer andere Menschen als *** oder Schwuchtel tituliert benimmt sich unmöglich (und weiß das, sei ehrlich, auch selber).


----------



## McDrake (23. April 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Nur mal so nebenbei, das Wort "***" ist wie "Ausländer" nicht pauschal negativ behaftet ..


Geeenau: Geh mal zu nem Schwarzen hin der den Fahrplan an der Haltestelle studiert und frag:" Na, kann ich Dir helfen, ***?"
(funktioniert auch bei "Schwuchtel" oder "Ausländer" anstelle von "***")

Wie neutral oder gar positiv wie die Rückmeldung wohl ausfallen?
Und genau so sollte gewertet werden. Nicht wie man selber, sondern das Gegenüber empfindet.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (23. April 2020)

OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> Der Duden sagt "Die Bezeichnung *** gilt im öffentlichen Sprachgebrauch als stark diskriminierend und wird deshalb vermieden". Wikipedia sagt "„***“[...]  gilt *heute* als abwertende, rassistisch diskriminierende Bezeichnung und wird als Schimpfwort gebraucht.". Das Wort wird in keiner Zeitung, keiner Rede von Menschen in der Öffentlichkeit, nicht in Sendungen im Fernsehen etc., anders gesagt: nirgends mehr verwendet.


 Das *heute *ist der springende Punkt.
Weil irgendwelche Leute es in einen negativen Kontext geschoben haben und andere Leute es pauschal so sehen wollen siehe das Beispiel mit der Firma ***.

"Farbig" ist ja auch eine "schöne Begrifflichkeit", ich hab noch keine farbigen Menschen gesehen, ausgenommen vielleicht Trump, der satte Orange Farbe im Gesicht hat.

"Dunkelhäutig" mag da für afrikanische, australische und indische Ureinwohner noch einigermaßen passen und noch nicht von irgendwem in eine Schublade gepresst worden sein.

Ich frag mich ja wann alle beschreibenden Wörter verbraucht bzw. negativ belastet wurden.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (23. April 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Geeenau: Geh mal zu nem Schwarzen hin der den Fahrplan an der Haltestelle studiert und frag:" Na, kann ich Dir helfen, ***?"
> (funktioniert auch bei "Schwuchtel" oder "Ausländer" anstelle von "***")
> 
> Wie neutral oder gar positiv wie die Rückmeldung wohl ausfallen?
> Und genau so sollte gewertet werden. Nicht wie man selber, sondern das Gegenüber empfindet.


Ich denke nicht (bezüglich "Schwuchtel" oder "Ausländer")
Man kann Leute nicht an der Nase ansehen welche sexuelle Ausrichtung oder Staatsbürgerschaft sie haben, insofern wäre das ohnehin massiv unpassend.
Im übrigen genauso unpassend wie alle Asiaten unter "Schlitzaugen" oder "Chinesen" zu betiteln, dort gibt es massiv Nuancen und viele wären bei letzteren vermutlich deutlich mehr gekränkt als bei ersteren.


----------



## Worrel (24. April 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Geeenau: Geh mal zu nem Schwarzen hin der den Fahrplan an der Haltestelle studiert und frag:" Na, kann ich Dir helfen, ***?"
> (funktioniert auch bei "Schwuchtel" oder "Ausländer" anstelle von "***")
> 
> Wie neutral oder gar positiv wie die Rückmeldung wohl ausfallen?
> Und genau so sollte gewertet werden. Nicht wie man selber, sondern das Gegenüber empfindet.



Also ich würde auch bei einem _"Na, kann ich Dir helfen, Weißer?"_ von einer negativ konnotierten Aussageabsicht ausgehen - nicht, weil das Wort an sich "schlecht" oder "rassistisch" wäre, sondern weil die Verwendung, nämlich das _mich-auf-meine-Rasse-Reduzieren,_ rassistisch ist.
Ebenso wäre _"..., Frau?"_, _"..., Müllmann?"_, _"..., Fußgänger?"_, _"..., Politesse?"_ ... in ihrer Aussageabsicht negativ. 

Zum ersten, weil der Angesprochene einfach geduzt wird, dann noch die verharmlosende "_Na_," Einleitung und dann eben die völlig überflüssige nachgestellte Reduktion.
Zudem: was für eine Situation haben wir denn, wo ein Hilfsangebot sinnvoll wäre? zB: jemand ist hingefallen.

Würdest du da allen Ernstes _"Na, kann ich dir helfen, Anzugmann?"_ fragen?
Oder nicht doch eher: _"Haben Sie sich verletzt? Kann ich Ihnen helfen?"  _ohne diese ganzen überheblichen Zusätze?

Lieblingsbeispiel in diesem Diskussionszusammenhang ist für mich immer noch der Ausspruch _"Der Roberto Blanco, der ist doch ein wunderbarer ***"_, was in einer hartaberfair Sendung wohl im Kontext nach einem Einspieler gesagt wurde, in dem ebenfalls das Wort "***" fiel, dort aber wohl in einem negativen Sinn.
Und daher ist der Ausspruch gerade *nicht *rassistisch, obwohl er das böse N-Wort beinhaltet.

Es kommt halt immer(!) auf den Kontext und die beabsichtigte Aussage an.


----------



## Worrel (24. April 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ich frag mich ja wann alle beschreibenden Wörter verbraucht bzw. negativ belastet wurden.


Eben. Wie soll das denn weitergehen? Sollen uns nur umständliche Wortkonstrukte wie _"maximal-pigmentiert" _oder gar _"hautfarbentechnisch herausgefordert" _übrig bleiben, weil Mohr, ***, Schwarze, Farbige, Dunkelhäutige, ... schon alle von den Rassisten in Beschlag genommen wurden?


----------



## Frullo (24. April 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> Eben. Wie soll das denn weitergehen? Sollen uns nur umständliche Wortkonstrukte wie _"maximal-pigmentiert" _oder gar _"hautfarbentechnisch herausgefordert" _übrig bleiben, weil Mohr, ***, Schwarze, Farbige, Dunkelhäutige, ... schon alle von den Rassisten in Beschlag genommen wurden?



Sprache ist ein lebender Organismus, der sich mit der Zeit verändert. So ist es durchaus denkbar, dass irgendwann hautfarbentechnisch herausgefordert ebenso von Rassisten in Beschlag genommen wird: Auch Rassisten unterhalten sich. Für mich ist das ganze PC (für Political Correctnes und nicht Personal Computer) motivierte Sprachdiktat am ehesten Symptombekämpfung - augenscheinlich soll dadurch eine bessere Welt entstehen, dabei wird das eigentliche Probleme lediglich überdeckt, in dunkle Ecken gedrängt, verlagert. 
Genauso wie LesterPG bin ich mit Mohrenköpfen und Globi-Büchern mit seinen Negerlein aufgewachsen und habe mir nichts schlechtes dabei gedacht - bis man mir sagte, ich dürfe diese Worte nicht mehr verwenden, weil ich mich sonst des Rassismus verdächtig machen würde oder Rassismus "normalisieren" würde. An meiner generellen Haltung gegenüber Afrika-stämmigen (was PC-mässig ja eigentlich auch ein falscher Ausdruck ist, da wir ALLE aus Afrika stammen...) hat es nichts geändert - als "Tschingg" kenne ich schliesslich Ausgrenzung aus eigener Erfahrung.
An meiner Haltung gegenüber den Diktierenden schon...


----------



## McDrake (24. April 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> Also ich würde auch bei einem _"Na, kann ich Dir helfen, Weißer?"_ von einer negativ konnotierten Aussageabsicht ausgehen - nicht, weil das Wort an sich "schlecht" oder "rassistisch" wäre, sondern weil die Verwendung, nämlich das _mich-auf-meine-Rasse-Reduzieren,_ rassistisch ist.
> Ebenso wäre _"..., Frau?"_, _"..., Müllmann?"_, _"..., Fußgänger?"_, _"..., Politesse?"_ ... in ihrer Aussageabsicht negativ......
> 
> Es kommt halt immer(!) auf den Kontext und die beabsichtigte Aussage an.



Natürlich kommts auf den Kontext an und mein Beispiel war überspitzt. 
Trotzdem: Möchte ein Mensch als *** oder Schwuchtel tituliert werden? Eine einfache Frage.


----------



## Worrel (24. April 2020)

Frullo schrieb:


> Sprache ist ein lebender Organismus, der sich mit der Zeit verändert. So ist es durchaus denkbar, dass irgendwann hautfarbentechnisch herausgefordert ebenso von Rassisten in Beschlag genommen wird: Auch Rassisten unterhalten sich. ...



Nicht nur Sprache: *Alles *verändert sich im Laufe unseres Lebens. 
Dennoch kann es ja irgendwie nicht sein, daß Rassisten mehr und mehr Worte bekommen und wir nicht-Rassisten schon auf umständliche Wortkonstrukte ausweichen müssen, um uns überhaupt verständigen zu können.


----------



## Worrel (24. April 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Natürlich kommts auf den Kontext an und mein Beispiel war überspitzt.
> Trotzdem: Möchte ein Mensch als *** oder Schwuchtel tituliert werden? Eine einfache Frage.



Seit wann ist "Schwuchtel" ein neutraler Begriff? "***" hingegen bedeutet einfach "Schwarz" und war früher eben ein neutraler Begriff.


----------



## McDrake (24. April 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> Seit wann ist "Schwuchtel" ein neutraler Begriff? "***" hingegen bedeutet einfach "Schwarz" und war früher eben ein neutraler Begriff.



Und um welchen Ausdruck gings hier ursprünglich?
(Mal abgesehen vom eigentlichen Dune-Thema)


----------



## Worrel (24. April 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Und um welchen Ausdruck gings hier ursprünglich?



Ja, um "Schwuchtel". 
Was aber dann als Reaktion vom "Unsagbarkeitsfaktor" auf eine Stufe mit "***" gestellt wurde.
Und das halte ich für falsch.

Einen in welchem Kontext auch immer neutral gemeinten Satz mit "Schwuchtel" zu bauen, ist nämlich nicht möglich.


----------



## OldMCJimBob (24. April 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> Seit wann ist "Schwuchtel" ein neutraler Begriff? "***" hingegen bedeutet einfach "Schwarz" und war früher eben ein neutraler Begriff.



Ich verstehe einfach nicht, warum so etwas behauptet wird. Es stimmt nicht. Es ist eine Ausrede, die von Rassisten benutzt wird, um ihre Sprache zu rechtfertigen. Damit will ich nicht sagen, dass Du Rassist bist, aber warum Du so unhinterfragend ihre Argumentation aufgreifst ist mir trotzdem schleierhaft. Zumal Du ja auch selber sagst, es wäre "früher ein normaler Begriff" gewesen. Ich würde das bestreiten, ist doch aber auch egal, denn hier ging es doch um das hier und jetzt. Und hier und jetzt, das schreibst Du selber, ist es eben kein normaler Begriff. Sprache ändert sich. Wozu also die Nebelkerzen?

Ja, das Wort geht auf das spanische "Negro", also Schwarz zurück, das ist die Wortherkunft. Da hört es aber auch schon auf. "Wichsen" geht auf "Wischen" zurück, trotzdem ist es absurd, jemanden "Wichser" zu nennen und dann zu sagen, da sei nichts beleidigendes dabei, was soll daran beleidigend sein, wenn jemand gern wischt? Ist doch eher ein Kompliment, wenn man jemandem Ordnungsliebe nachsagt? "Schwuchtel" geht auf "Schwul" zurück, und Schwul zu sein ist ja kein Problem, also ist "Schwuchtel" doch auch unproblematisch, oder? Du merkst doch sicher selber, dass die Wortherkunft allein keine Aussage darüber erlaubt, was mit einem Wort heute ausgesagt wird.

Das Wort "***" wurde in Zeiten des Sklavenhandels und Kolonialismus gebräuchlich. Es ist eng mit Rassentheorie und dem Gedanken europäischer, also weißer Überlegenheit verknüpft. Natürlich gab es auch damals das Bild des "Guten Negers", des Onkel Toms. Aber auch der wurde nie als gleichwertig angesehen. Ich habe das weiter oben schon einmal geschrieben: Das Wort kommt im öffentlichen Sprachgebrauch 0 vor. Es wird nicht benutzt. Der Grund ist nicht, "dass man heute nichts mehr sagen darf", der Grund ist, dass sich die meisten Menschen irgendwann in ihrem Leben damit beschäftigen, was sie sagen, was sie sagen wollen, und was beim Gegenüber ankommt (gerade der letzte Punkt ist wichtig!). Ich bin auch mit 10 kleine Negerlein und Negerküssen aufgewachsen, und ich bin niemand, der sich gern sagen lässt, was er tun und lassen soll. Das heißt aber nicht, dass ich auf andere Menschen scheiße. Ich kann mein Handeln überdenken und ändern.

Ich empfehle dazu den Artikel bei Wikipedia. Natürlich ist Wikipedia nicht das Maß aller Dinge, aber da wird das wie ich finde recht übersichtlich und verständlich erklärt. Alternativ finde ich diesen Artikel in der Welt gar nicht so schlecht, wie man es bei der Welt erwarten kann: https://www.welt.de/kultur/article1...-Negerpueppis-liebte-sagt-nicht-mehr-***.html
Wenn danach Interesse besteht, sich tiefer damit auseinanderzusetzen kann man das ja immer noch machen. Allerdings: Ich habe noch nie jemanden, der so wie ihr daherredet getroffen, der das auch tut. Aus irgendeinem Grund wird sich dann komplett verweigert, sich damit zu beschäftigen, sich überhaupt mal die Argumente anzuhören. Der Reflex "das kann nicht sein, ich weiß, dass das nicht stimmt, also will ich auch gar nichts darüber hören, lass mich damit in Ruhe" kommt sofort, als gäbe es etwas zu verlieren. Das Gegenteil ist der Fall: Es gibt hier etwas zu gewinnen und es tut nichtmal weh


----------



## OldMCJimBob (24. April 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> "Farbig" ist ja auch eine "schöne Begrifflichkeit", ich hab noch keine farbigen Menschen gesehen, ausgenommen vielleicht Trump, der satte Orange Farbe im Gesicht hat.



Tatsächlich wird das Wort "Farbig" heute ebenfalls nicht mehr gebraucht (nicht mitbekommen?), den Grund hast Du selbst geliefert.
Wann besteht eigentlich eine Notwendigkeit, jemanden als *** zu bezeichnen? Gibt es eine Situation, in der das Wort besser passt / klarer ist, als Alternativen? Was sagt das Wort denn aus, das es im Sprachgebrauch Sinn macht? Wo fängt eigentlich der *** an? Muss man dafür so richtig richtig Schwarz sein? Oder zählen Äthiopier auch dazu? Was ist mit Arabern? Spaniern? Mit dem Wort lässt sich kein Phänotyp beschreiben - und das tat es nie. Wenn man mit einem Wort aber gar keine Aussage über das Aussehen einer Person treffen kann, was sagt es dann eigentlich aus? Genau, es ist eine stereotype Zuschreibung. Der *** kann schnell rennen und gut tanzen, schnackselt gern, ist faul und unzivilisiert. Dir fallen sicher noch viele andere Vorurteile, im Positiven wie im Negativen ein. Diese Vorurteile (bzw. ein irgendwie gearteter Zusammenhang zur Hautfarbe) sind heute widerlegt, und deswegen wird auch das Wort, mit dem sie einst zusammengefasst wurden, nicht mehr verwendet.


----------



## ribald (24. April 2020)

Jaaajaaa ich hätte das anders formulieren sollen ist OK. Dann ist er eben so nen Schönling , Influenzer, Jungspund, dem im seinem Leben wohl nie irgendwas schlechtes passiert ist, passt ja auch soooo gut zum Buch, aber so sieht der Typ nun mal aus in dem Film... Ohjeee da wird dann lieber über *** Diskutiert. "Tatsächlich wird das Wort "Farbig" heute ebenfalls nicht mehr gebraucht" Wie soll man sie denn nun korrekt nennen ohne das man irgendwem auf den Schlips tritt ? Affro Terraner ? Ist doch einfach lächerlich....
Das mit der Schwuchtel sehe ich ja ein und es tut mir auch ein bisschen leid.  Damit war aber nicht gemeint das er schwul ist! Der Charakter passt einfach hinten und vorne nicht.
Das ganze Gedöns ist OT und komplett überflüssig.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (24. April 2020)

OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> Der *** kann schnell rennen und gut tanzen, schnackselt gern, ist faul und unzivilisiert. *Dir fallen sicher noch viele andere Vorurteile, im Positiven wie im Negativen ein.*


Das ist ja wohl das allerletzte, mir Rassismus zu unterstellen!

Ich lebe nach dem Motto "Leben und Leben lassen" sowie "ich hasse Missionare". 
Jemanden aufgrund seines Aussehens Dinge anzudichten ist totaler Schwachsinn, ob dumm oder klug, gut oder böse, wasauchimmer.
Über Wohl und Wehe entscheiden da eher die Einstellung, spätestens aber seine Taten.

Das Du mir so etwas unterstellst läßt hart auf Dich und Deine Einstellung anderen gegenüber blicken, immer schnell eine Schublade aufmachen ! 

Das Problem das ich habe ist das es zunehmend schwer fällt Leute neutral grob zu beschreiben ohne gleich ein Dutzend "Idioten/Meckerfritzen/However" an den Hacken zu haben die einem irgendwas völlig haltlos unterstellen.

PS:
Ich kenn einen Inder der so heftig "dunkel" ist, das ein Großteil Afrikanischstämmiger bestenfalls einen Milchkaffee Farbton hat.


----------



## OldMCJimBob (24. April 2020)

ribald schrieb:


> Jaaajaaa ich hätte das anders formulieren sollen ist OK. Dann ist er eben so nen Schönling , Influenzer, Jungspund, dem im seinem Leben wohl nie irgendwas schlechtes passiert ist, passt ja auch soooo gut zum Buch, aber so sieht der Typ nun mal aus in dem Film... Ohjeee da wird dann lieber über *** Diskutiert. "Tatsächlich wird das Wort "Farbig" heute ebenfalls nicht mehr gebraucht" Wie soll man sie denn nun korrekt nennen ohne das man irgendwem auf den Schlips tritt ? Affro Terraner ? Ist doch einfach lächerlich....
> Das mit der Schwuchtel sehe ich ja ein und es tut mir auch ein bisschen leid.  Damit war aber nicht gemeint das er schwul ist! Der Charakter passt einfach hinten und vorne nicht.
> Das ganze Gedöns ist OT und komplett überflüssig.



Klar ist´s OT. Ich hab auch echt überlegt, ob ich etwas zu dem Thema hier schreibe oder nicht, normalerweise mündet das in jeder-kackt-sich-an, und das bringt auch niemanden weiter. Andererseits stören mich diese Worte wirklich (keine Sorge, ich kann es aushalten), und man sieht auch, dass ich damit nicht allein bin. Insofern finde ich es gar nicht überflüssig, sich darüber auszutauschen. Wie sollen sich denn sonst Probleme ändern, wenn sie nicht angesprochen werden? Insofern erstmal danke, dass diesmal alle so zivilisiert geschrieben haben, auch wenn wir vielleicht nicht auf einen Nenner gekommen sind.

Zur Frage "wie soll man sie denn nun korrekt nennen?" habe ich ja weiter oben schonmal gefragt: Wie oft besteht denn im Leben überhaupt die Notwendigkeit, jemanden über seine Hautfarbe zu benennen? Wenn ich Leuten von meinen Freunden oder Kollegen erzähle, sage ich sowas wie "Ich habe einen Kumpel / Kollegen, der macht dies und das". Was ich noch nie gesagt habe ist "Ich habe einen Kumpel, der ist weiß, und der macht dies und das" oder "Ich habe einen Kumpel, der ist schwarz, und der macht dies und das". Wo läge denn der Zusammenhang, wozu zum Kuckuck brauchst Du überhaupt eine Bezeichnung? Wer ist "sie", die Du korrekt benennen willst? Wenn es aus dem Kontext wichtig ist, das Aussehen zu beschreiben, beschreibe es halt. Ich bin mir sicher, das geht auch ohne das Wort *** ganz einfach (und präziser). Selbstbestimmte Bezeichnungen für dunkelhäutige Menschen sind «Schwarze», «Schwarzafrikaner», «Afrodeutsche» oder «Afroamerikaner».


----------



## OldMCJimBob (24. April 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Das ist ja wohl das allerletzte, mir Rassismus zu unterstellen!



Missverständnis. Ich wollte Dir keinen Rassismus unterstellen. "Dir fallen Vorurteile ein" war nicht dahingehend gemeint, dass Du sie teilst. Ich habe ja auch einige Aufgelistet, ohne, dass die für mich richtig sind. Meine Aussage war einzig, dass es viele Vorurteile gibt, die früher eben mit dem Wort ausgedrückt und assoziiert wurden und sich das nicht einfach ungeschehen machen oder entknüpfen lässt. Der Begriff ist stark belastet, das lässt sich nicht leugnen, weshalb man natürlich fragen kann und sollte, warum es dann ignoriert wird. Ich wollte Dich damit in keine Schublade stecken. Wieder gut?


----------



## Nasenbaer42 (26. April 2020)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ich finde es Lustig wenn Leute Behaupten Disney schlachte was aus, weil George das ja üüüberhaupt nicht gemacht hat ... *schaut sich kurz die Liste der Bücher an* oder Brian Herbert mit Dune :x
> Abgesehen davon ist alles nach Die Ordensburg des Wüstenplaneten zumindestens Meh bis widersprüchlich, zum anderen kommt in den Spielen auch nur so vielleicht ein Drittel an in anbetracht dessen was schon alles im Film weg gelassen wurde und die RTS auf der Filmlizenz basieren
> l



Ich gestehe, dass ich mich mit Dune nie so intensiv beschäftigt habe. Gerade Bücher vernachlässige zu meine Schande leider zu oft. 

Aber Disney oder der Post-Millenium-Lucas machen für mich keinen Unterschied. Die 2. Trilogie war ein Witz gegenüber dem Original und die 3. von Disney auch naja. 

Rogue One war tatsächlich gut, wenngleich es mir missfiel die Story rund um Kyle Kartan zu ignorieren.


----------

